# cavanaugh flight museum addison, tx



## Aggie08 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just went to this museum today, just a few miles north of Dallas. There was a B-24 there, Diamond Lil, never saw combat but I was lucky enough to see it and get inside it. Today was the last day it was on display so i was really lucky. There are also alot of other planes there, check it out at http://www.cavanaughflightmuseum.com/aircraft.htm. I took about a hundred pictures, so as soon as they get developed I can scan them and post them for everyone to see. Man I love warbirds!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds pretty cool! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Just to walk through those old bombers and get a feel for what the guys went through is really something. Glad you had a chance to go do that, Aggie. 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

One day I'll visit the US to check out those kick arse museums you blokes have.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 27, 2005)

It was really cool, to say the least. There are several more museums around town I can go check out and there are a few airshows yearly that I haven't been to in a few years.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't know how far you are from Midland, but the main CAF show is there in October and from the video I have seen of the show, it looks awesome! I have to get out there one year for the show.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 3, 2005)

7 hours give or take i think, i live in dallas and college station during the school year, but it would be so worth it to truck it on up.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

That show is the only one where you can see a B-24, B-29 and B-17 all flying at the SAME TIME!!! I have yet to get to one and was asked at the last minute last year if I could sit in the back of a T-6 to the show to keep the pilot company. If it hadn't been last minute, I would have jumped on that, but unfortunately, I couldn't do it.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 3, 2005)

Whoa! How can I land something like that? 8) 

To see those three all at once would be the best thing ever. Not only that the three of them flying would sound crazy awesome, I believe that Fifi is the last flying B-29? Whenever that show comes around, I am so there...what else will they have?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2005)

Every year is slightly different. The VIPs alone at these shows are awesome. Our museum librarian got to speak with and get the autograph of Paul Tibbets! The show is every year in October. I don't have the theme yet, but when I hear, I will let you know.

Fifi is currently the only B-29 flying, but Boeing is restoring one in Wichita now as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 4, 2005)

wow i didn't know there was a second on it's way.........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2005)

You can check their progress here:

http://www.boeing.com/news/feature/b29/index.html

It's pretty cool!

Speaking of WWII heavies, I saw a pic last week of them moving a Lanc in Canada to an inside facility. I am not sure what they have in mind for her, but at least she'll be out of the elements.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2005)

2 B-29's...Airborne...together...Im nursing a semi...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

And evan, the lanc you're refering to is Taronto bases FM104 i believe, the last pedastool mounted lanc in the world, well, until they took it off it's pedastool problem is, now there's a huge hole in the craft from where she was attached to the pedastool, but they thought it was time to bring her inside, and are now hoping to restore her for a museum..........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

I heard they filled the space with a couple of replica aircraft, I think it was a Spit and a Hurricane, but I could be wrong. I don't still have the article, but I do remember that they said they put something there to fill the gap.


----------

